# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Sản phẩm Việt - doanh nghiệp tự giới thiệu >  Công ty Cổ Phần Biến Áp Xuyến Việt Nam

## pcbtechvn

Công ty Cổ Phần Biến Áp Xuyến Việt Nam 
Sản xuất biến áp xuyến, biến áp EI, biến áp xung số lượng lớn, số lượng đơn chiếc theo yêu cầu
Địa chỉ : Số 64 - Ngõ 134 Đường Lê Trọng Tấn -P. Phương Mai - Q.Thanh Xuân - TP Hà Nội
Xưởng : Ngõ 107 - ngách 38 - số nhà 6 Đường Lĩnh Nam - Hà Nội
Điện thoại : 0901729265 hoặc 0904570255
Website : http://pcbtechvn.com/
https://business.facebook.com/bienapxuyen

----------

biết tuốt

----------


## pcbtechvn

> Em hỏi em ở TP.HCM. bây giờ cần mua biến thế xuyến với số lượng lớn xin hỏi bên anh có nhận gia công không ạ ? biến thế kiểu này nè a :
> Đính kèm 50263
> Nếu không anh xem ảnh thực tế và thông tin tại : https://hoangkimpower.com/bo-doi-nguon-220v-sang-110v rồi báo lại cho em nha a.


Okie, mình đáp ứng được, nhu cầu bạn cần số lượng thế nào? lấy số điện thoại mình trao đổi trực tiếp, số mình 0901729265 - Mr Hải

----------

